# hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete Dat

## omnicloud

```
hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
```

What does that mean exactly?

I hope my HDD isn't dying. I only seem to get this error with DMA turned on BUT I don't seem to see any problems while running.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

omnicloud,

It may mean your drive is dying. 

```
emerge smartmontools
```

and look at the drives internal error log.

Get the test utility from the manufactuers website and try that.

It can also mean that there are problems with your drive type and your motherboard chupset.

You have not removed your drive type from the driver 'blacklist' in your kernel have you?

----------

## omnicloud

Nope, it wasn't blacklisted. I'll get the smartmontools now.

----------

## Pendragon

What is the driver Blacklist in the kernel?

Never heard of that.I have the same Problem since a hour.

Changed yestarday something in the kernel an now starting kde takes about 15mins. But then it works fine.

But i have booted another kernel and i worked. so I revoked the changes i made. But it takes still the time to start kde. The console is working fine...

Here is my everthing log:

```
ug  2 16:06:23 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fffffc0 (ACPI data)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 000000001fffffc0 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] 511MB LOWMEM available.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] DMI 2.3 present.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Built 1 zonelists

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Kernel command line: init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 root=/dev/hda10 gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount video=vesafb-tng:1024x768-30@60,mtrr,pmipal,1024x768-16@60,splash=silent,theme:emergence,CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Initializing CPU#0

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Detected 1495.389 MHz processor.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Memory: 512724k/524224k available (3842k kernel code, 10924k reserved, 1202k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Capability LSM initialized

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Intel machine check architecture supported.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz stepping 05

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] checking if image is initramfs... it is

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Freeing initrd memory: 484k freed

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 16

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe97a4, last bus=2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Using configuration type 1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050125

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Via IRQ fixup

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 *10)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 10) *11

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 10) *11

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 10) *11

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] pnp: PnP ACPI init

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] SCSI subsystem initialized

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Linux Kernel Card Services

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver hub

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ** so I can fix the driver.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Machine check exception polling timer started.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Initializing Cryptographic API

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] inotify device minor=63

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P11 , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600   )

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5673

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c56e1, set palette = c00c571b

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 1536k, total 65536k

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PS/2 Keyboard Controller [KBC0] at I/O 0x60, 0x64, irq 1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PS/2 Mouse Controller [MSE0] at irq 12

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] io scheduler noop registered

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] io scheduler anticipatory registered

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] io scheduler deadline registered

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] io scheduler cfq registered

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PPP BSD Compression module registered

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 24

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0806000, 00:02:3f:17:27:a2, IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ICH4: chipset revision 3

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hdc: TOSHIBA ODD-DVD SD-R6372, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hda: max request size: 1024KiB

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 >

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0001800-d0001fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:03.0 [1025:005a]

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:03.0, mfunc 0x001c1112, devctl 0x44

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0800, PCI irq 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Socket status: 30000006

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, pci mem 0xf4000000

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x1200

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x1600

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0x1700

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] USB Mass Storage support registered.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usb 1-6.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usb 1-6.4: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] usb 1-6.4: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 has an invalid endpoint with address 0x0, skipping

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  Sensor: 37

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  new absolute packet format

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  Touchpad has extended capability bits

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  -> multifinger detection

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel]  -> palm detection

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] I2O subsystem v$Rev$

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] i2o: max drivers = 8

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] I2O Configuration OSM v$Rev$

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] I2O Block Device OSM v$Rev$

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] I2O ProcFS OSM v$Rev$

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 2

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] NET: Registered protocol family 17

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Software Suspend Core.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI wakeup devices: 

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ELAN MIN1 USB1 USB2 USB3 EUSB MODM 

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Software Suspend 2.1.6: You need to use a resume2= command line parameter to tell Software Suspend 2 where to look for an image.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Software Suspend 2.1.6: No writers have been registered.

                - Last output repeated twice -

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda10: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda10: using ordered data mode

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda10: journal params: device hda10, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda10: checking transaction log (hda10)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda10: Using r5 hash to sort names

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] Adding 995988k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.0.3

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.6

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xb0000000

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda9: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda9: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda9: using ordered data mode

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda9: journal params: device hda9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda9: checking transaction log (hda9)

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ReiserFS: hda9: Using r5 hash to sort names

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] subfs 0.9

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49410 usecs

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] radeonfb_pci_register BEGIN

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@a8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): cannot reserve PCI regions.  Someone already got them?

Aug  2 16:06:24 [kernel] radeonfb: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -16

Aug  2 16:06:26 [kernel] fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

Aug  2 16:06:27 [kernel] fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

Aug  2 16:06:28 [kernel] fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

Aug  2 16:06:28 [init] Entering runlevel: 3

Aug  2 16:06:31 [kernel] hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  2 16:06:31 [kernel] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  2 16:06:31 [kernel] hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

Aug  2 16:06:31 [kernel] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Aug  2 16:06:32 [init] Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Aug  2 16:06:33 [sshd] Server listening on :: port 22.

Aug  2 16:06:33 [sshd] error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.

Aug  2 16:06:35 [/usr/sbin/gpm] O0o.oops(): [gpm.c(951)]: 

Aug  2 16:06:35 [/usr/sbin/gpm] Could not open /dev/mouse.

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] free  LFB = 55570432

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] max   LFB = 55570432

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] free  Inv = 0

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] max   Inv = 0

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] total Inv = 0

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] total TIM = 0

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] total FB  = 0

Aug  2 16:06:48 [kernel] [fglrx] total AGP = 16384
```

----------

## magowiz

 *omnicloud wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> hda: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
> ```
> ...

 

In which runlevel do you have hdparm? 

If you have it in default one or another different from the boot one and in boot runlevel there is bootmisc you must move hdparm to boot runlevel.

Infact if you read /etc/init.d/hdparm :

```

depend() {

        before bootmisc

}

```

I also had exactly that error, moving hdparm into "boot" solved, I hope it will solve also in your case.

----------

## Pendragon

My Problem is solved now. I had bad blocks on my harddisk. I got it replaced within the guarantee...

----------

